# Big USMC training exercise on the east coast



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2011)

Thousand of Marines will be exercising up and down the east coast of the US this week as part of Exercise Mailed Fist. The exercise is from Virginia to Florida and includes aerial assets in addition to the thousands of troops.

Practice for a big event coming up? There have been some rumblings of something happening real soon.

Headed to the beach? Heads up for an invasion force - CNN.com


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2011)

Wish I still lived where I grew up. Might have been able to see it, who knows.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm too far north to catch anything.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Practice for a big event coming up? There have been some rumblings of something happening real soon.



Like what?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to be careful of OpSec here, so I can't say anything yet, but it may take some completely by surprise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2011)

There have been lots of rumors going around on something possibly coming up.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 27, 2011)

evangilder said:


> I have to be careful of OpSec here, so I can't say anything yet, but it may take some completely by surprise.


 
Hopefully the bad guys! Go get some, Marines!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2011)

Libya...?


----------

